# Adder question



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

G'day,

So my dream snake to keep would be a death adder. I'm just wondering what processes are involved to get the right license to keep them (or any other vens) in NSW and Victoria? I'm quite a few years off even being able to do the handling course anyway, though 

Thanks,


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2018)

Good choice, they're such an awesome animal. I've currently got five 

In NSW they are on R4 (aka Advanced Category 2). Since it's two years from R1-R2 then a year each for R2-R3-R4, it's about a four year process. All of the requirements for upgrading are written on the advanced licence application. This is the short version:
- Be over 18
- Have lockable cages in a lockable room 
- Have a first aid certificate 
- Have an "Emergency Response Plan" 
- Provide references from two different people with the same or a higher category than you're applying for

I think the licencing is about to change so some of that might not be fully correct soon but I don't expect it to change a lot.

AFAIK, Victoria is much simpler. Pretty much a case of pay the money and you're done.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

saximus said:


> Good choice, they're such an awesome animal. I've currently got five
> 
> In NSW they are on R4 (aka Advanced Category 2). Since it's two years from R1-R2 then a year each for R2-R3-R4, it's about a four year process. All of the requirements for upgrading are written on the advanced licence application. This is the short version:
> - Be over 18
> ...


Thanks! Hopefully moving to Vic in the next few years, so that'll be good  Btw any pics of yours?


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 8, 2018)

Love Adders and they're easy as to keep and they breed like....well Adders. Had 15 pairs when I had my live reptile display including a pair that were banded jet black and a dark slate grey. We gets heaps around here, they occasionally show up in chook pens but it's not uncommon to find them out and about on back roads on hot sultry nights from spring to autumn. We get multiple coloured ones (sometimes up to 7 different colours on the one snake) and had some pretty big ones too. Found one female DOR one night that measured 118cm and had a bloke bring me another dead female that measured 126cm. Both came from the same section of road. Apart from the banding they looked like miniature Gaboon Vipers. That was about 20 odd years ago and unfortunately I haven't seen anything near that size, live or dead, since.

One of the only vens that can be housed safely in a front opening enclosure. I used to love it when feeding. All it took was to enter the snake room with a bucket of dead rodents and you'd see the lures on all the tails start going off wiggling away in anticipation. They are like lightening too when they strike. I'd often open the door and lob a mouse in just to watch them smash them in mid air or just as they hit the floor of the enclosure.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> Love Adders and they're easy as to keep and they breed like....well Adders. Had 15 pairs when I had my live reptile display including a pair that were banded jet black and a dark slate grey. We gets heaps around here, they occasionally show up in chook pens but it's not uncommon to find them out and about on back roads on hot sultry nights from spring to autumn. We get multiple coloured ones (sometimes up to 7 different colours on the one snake) and had some pretty big ones too. Found one female DOR one night that measured 118cm and had a bloke bring me another dead female that measured 126cm. Both came from the same section of road. Apart from the banding they looked like miniature Gaboon Vipers. That was about 20 odd years ago and unfortunately I haven't seen anything near that size, live or dead, since.
> 
> One of the only vens that can be housed safely in an front opening enclosure. I used to love it when feeding. All it took was to enter the snake room with a bucket of dead rodents and you'd see the lures on all the tails start going off wiggling away in anticipation. They are like lightening too when they strike. I'd often open the door and lob a mouse in just to watch them smash them in mid air or just as he hit the floor of the enclosure.


That sounds amazing. Now I really can't wait until I can keep them  How much could you expect to pay for a certain species?


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 8, 2018)

Foozil said:


> That sounds amazing. Now I really can't wait until I can keep them  How much could you expect to pay for a certain species?



I don't know Foozil I haven't bought a reptile in over 40 odd years. Amongst the crew I run with we either swap or just give each other critters. I gave all my Adders to a mate who moved to Nth Qld quite some time back.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> I don't know Foozil I haven't bought a reptile in over 40 odd years. Amongst the crew I run with we either swap or just give each other critters. I gave all my Adders to a mate who moved to Nth Qld quite some time back.


Wow ok! No worries


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 8, 2018)

Foozil said:


> How much could you expect to pay for a certain species?



Albino Death Adders are often available for around the $300 mark. Certainly not expensive for such a handsome animal.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Albino Death Adders are often available for around the $300 mark. Certainly not expensive for such a handsome animal.


Wow I was expecting much more than that for an albino! Not complaining though! Are they very hard to come by?
[doublepost=1518068414,1518068061][/doublepost]And I was surprised to find out that you can get a pair of broad headed snakes for just $600


----------



## GBWhite (Feb 8, 2018)

Foozil said:


> Wow I was expecting much more than that for an albino! Not complaining though! Are they very hard to come by?
> [doublepost=1518068414,1518068061][/doublepost]And I was surprised to find out that you can get a pair of broad headed snakes for just $600



I've heard Hops (Broad Heads) going for as cheap as $200 each.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

GBWhite said:


> I've heard Hops (Broad Heads) going for as cheap as $200 each.


 Now I'm even more excited for that licence!


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 8, 2018)

The thing is, supply vs demand creates high prices. 
Not as many people can keep elapids so they generally don't command the same super high prices of some pythons. 

I've always wanted adders since I first got my endorsement, but have never gotten around to it. 
You often see standard adders for under $100.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 8, 2018)

vampstorso said:


> The thing is, supply vs demand creates high prices.
> Not as many people can keep elapids so they generally don't command the same super high prices of some pythons.
> 
> I've always wanted adders since I first got my endorsement, but have never gotten around to it.
> You often see standard adders for under $100.


Thats a good point.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 8, 2018)

Woah, It seems everyone finds cheaper animals than me, lol. Only $100? woah..


----------



## danyjv (Feb 8, 2018)

saximus said:


> Good choice, they're such an awesome animal. I've currently got five
> 
> In NSW they are on R4 (aka Advanced Category 2). Since it's two years from R1-R2 then a year each for R2-R3-R4, it's about a four year process. All of the requirements for upgrading are written on the advanced licence application. This is the short version:
> - Be over 18
> ...



The reference part is the hard part for me. Every one I know in person hates snakes let alone keep elapid s.. the only people in my life I talk to about snakes are people on this forum or once a year at the reptile show ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (Feb 9, 2018)

danyjv said:


> The reference part is the hard part for me. Every one I know in person hates snakes let alone keep elapid s.. the only people in my life I talk to about snakes are people on this forum or once a year at the reptile show ...


Is there a local herp society near you? That will be your best bet


----------



## danyjv (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah there is at Hawkesbury area I think , but finding the time would be the hard part . But one day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm in the Hawkesbury. Hit me up on FB if you want


----------

